# explications redirection page perso

## sdoudou306

Bonjour,  j'aurais souhaité savoir quel est la configuration pour faire rediriger les connections de mon réseau wifi vers ma page perso de mon serveur gentoo.

Donc mon réseau wifi est composés de 2 antennes et un pont qui son actuellement rediriger vers l ip fixe du serveur.

Le serveur lui est derrière la box.

Hors lors de ma connexion sur mon réseau wifi je n'arrive pas à avoir internet lors de l activation du dhcp du serveur et la dėsactivation  du dhcp de la box.

Par contre si je désactive le dhcp serveur et j active celui de la box il y a internet mais je n affiche pas la page de mon serveur.

Si quelqu'un peux me guider sur le paramétrage. 

Merci d avance.

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

donne nous plutot l'ip de ton pc, l'ip du serveur , l'ip du pont et reformule ta question stp, j'avoue avoir du mal a saisir ce que tu demandes  :Smile: 

----------

## sdoudou306

Bonjour et merci donc je reformule.

J'ai les antennes wifi en 192.168.3.18 et 198.168.3.19 

Il sont dirigés sur le pont 192.168.3.6

 Je les dirige vers mon serveur ip 192.168.3.2 qui contient ma page d'accueil personnalisée. Sur laquelle il y a les informations interne et un bouton connection internet. 

La box qui a pour ip 192.168.3.1

Je voudrais donc que lorsque l'utilisateur se connecte au réseau il passe par ma page perso obligatoirement car par la suite je dois installé un système de contrôle avec le numero de réservation pour un contrôle d'accès. Car je suis sur la création des fichier php actuellement mais j'ai pas fini.

Actuellement je dirige les antennes sur le pont sa c'est bon puis le pont sur le serveur et le serveur sur la box.

Hors mon problème c'est que je me retrouve sur internet sans voir ma page perso et je voulais savoir quel sont les service gentoo a mettre en place et le paramétrage a faire.

Car si je met en route le dhcp sur le serveur et que je coupe le dhcp de la box free plus rien ne fonctionne ( impossible d'obtenir une adresse ip).

Un grand merci pour votre aide.

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu veux créer un hotspot WIFI ?

----------

## ryo-san

waouw ...

Si j'ai bien compris ce que tu veux  :Smile:  ...

pour commencer:

Antennes wifi = carte wifi ?

Pont = point d'accès je suppose.

En theorie, pour diriger les connexions ( peu importe le type ) sur ta page perso sur le serveur :

- le serveur doit devenir la passerelle des clients.

- Tu peux mettre en place le dhcp sur le serveur avec dnsmask apparement.

- Tu devras "forwarder" les connexions jusqu'a la réelle passerelle de ton réseau, soit la box.

Je ne peux pas expliquer au dela, je n'ai pas les compétences nécessaires  :Smile: 

Ce lien pourrait etre utile.

Est-ce que tu essaies de mettre en place ce genre de chose ?

----------

## sdoudou306

Bonjour, donc oui en gros c'est un hotspot privé.

donc mes antennes sont bien des antennes pas des carte wifi, le pont permet de reconnecter les antennes au reseau mais tous ça fonctionne bien.

ma question est de comment mettre se réseau sur mon serveur qui contient mon intranet et pour que le client soit redirigé vers internet.

je dois également gérer freeradius afin de pouvoir enregistré les connections en cas de contrôle.

donc comment gérer les DNS pour les rediriger vers le serveur puis faire l’interconnexion vers internet.

merci de votre aide.

----------

